# Illinois Squirrel



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 1, 2012)

The season opens today. To bad the numbers are down and there all skinny.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Aug 1, 2012)

I still got a month yet. Looking around the woods, here the acorns have already dropped. This is gonna be a bad season.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 1, 2012)

Come Sept 1st it Dove season. I'm seeing a lot of doves now.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got back from my first squirrel hunt of the season. A buddy and I went for a 2 day hunt. It was too dry to sneak up on much but we still managed to bring back 28. Jumped a nice 9 or 10 point buck out of his bed in a tree top about 20 yards from me on the second morning.


----------

